# Challenge Vash. The Vote.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You may have seen my first Challenge Vash thread where I asked for suggestions for a scratch build project for Apocalypse.

These were the suggestions that that thread generated:



Tzeench FireLord. (No rules, using Harbringer rules, Help!)

Cannon of Khorne. Dropped.

Tower of Skulls. (Apocalypse Reload.)

Nurgle Plague Tower. (Apocalypse Reload.)

Deathdealer. (No Rules. Help!)

Contagion of Nurgle. (No Rules, use as Medusa or Collosus?)

Silver Tower of Tzeench. (No Rules. Help!)

Khorne Lord of Battles.Dropped.



I have dropped a few of these suggestions to keep things neat and not dilute the vote for any particular God of Chaos.

That leaves two builds for each power.

I still have to finish the Slaanesh Titan and there will be a small gap where I scurry off to stock up on any appropriate materials for the final vote winner.

So vote away folks, Im most interested to see what I am building next .


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I hereby promise to do a set of Firelord rules, if it wins the popular vote! Raining death from the skies in the name of the Changer of Ways! Iron within, Iron without...oh wait...that's someone else...

Also, Silver Tower rules are here

EDIT: Vash, the Contagion isn't picking up so much in the way of votes...I know it's early still, but maybe if you edit some pics of each vehicle in, in case people only vote for things they recognise the names of? If people only vote because something looks hard, it's surely a greater test of your ability?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive seen a nicely converted Plague tower alraeady.. would love to see pics of a Tower of Skulls done really nicely.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Vash, how can i make a poll like this, but with my sculpting?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> Vash, how can i make a poll like this, but with my sculpting?


When you create a thread, scroll down the page and there will be a tick box to include a poll, beside it it will ask you how many options you would like. Post the thread and you will be directed to a page where you can customize the poll options. Hope this helps!

And Vash; Get a Silver Tower on the go! I want to see actual electrolysis!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Vice thread mate, good luck with it


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

deathdealer.

i could provide a detailed comparison concerning weapons and armour between a deathdealer and a leman russ or landraider on epic based rules for general rulemaking, but can not create the actual 40k rule since i'm not accustomned to the system. but with this comparison it should be more than easy to be accomplished by an able member.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Blood for the Blood God says I... This looks like it'll be fun. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Hopefully the Firelord wins! :grin:
Khorne is getting kinda boring, hehe. :so_happy:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

how long will this poll take?

and KingEllessar.. come on with the rules.. you just got your pm with all the info. :grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Image of the Contation -


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Graf Spee said:


> how long will this poll take?
> 
> and KingEllessar.. come on with the rules.. you just got your pm with all the info. :grin:


Im stuffing in 12+ hour Days atm so Im a bit tired and inattentive.

I will give it untill the end of the weekend, hopefully I can catch up on my much required sleep and get ready for the planning stage after that.

Im quite surprised at the results so far.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Vash, for the Contagion, I'd suggest using the rules for the Collosus. I think having a huge cauldron of acid thrown over you might result in some chafing, and it tends to splash. Plus, I think the said cauldron hitting you over the head may just result in a Str 6, rather than tank busting Str 10.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Vash, for the Contagion, I'd suggest using the rules for the Collosus. I think having a huge cauldron of acid thrown over you might result in some chafing, and it tends to splash. Plus, I think the said cauldron hitting you over the head may just result in a Str 6, rather than tank busting Str 10.


the contagion is mostly known for spreading a deadly plague and breaking morale.. not so much for showering the enemy. it hurls corpses and warped stone. i think that should be reflected in the rules by all means..


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd put that in with a -3 Pinning Test, or something to that effect...Have received rules from Graf Spee, so will endeavour to have them up and running by the end of the week...although I've no time to playtest, I'll need some help from the community on that score 

Vash, you see the Silver Tower rules link I posted?


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

I would go for the Khornite Deathdealer

Gr Void Dragon


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Quick update - I'm about 90% done with the Firelord's rules, and about 60& on the DeathDealer...admittedly, the Firelord was a lot easier, although it's not an exact port over, due to varying strengths etc in each game...it'll only bother those that play Epic as well, and hopefully not even that much. The DeathDealer requires more work, and has undergone a fair transformation...however, there's no way I could have it increase its own AV in 40k...:laugh:

If the poll stays open until the end of next week, I'll def have both done, and maybe get some playtesting from fellow Heretics to give me feedback in case I screw up on points costs...


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> ..it'll only bother those that play Epic as well, and hopefully not even that much. The DeathDealer requires more work, and has undergone a fair transformation...however, there's no way I could have it increase its own AV in 40k...:laugh:


i already expected something like that. i think increasing its ballistic skill, weapons skill or strength when on winning turns should be enough. with increased av it would be quite unstoppable. looking forward to see those rules.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Watch out its a Deathdealer of Khorne..Arrggghh*

Well when the suggestions thread closed I must confess so was my mind to a certain degree.

I really thought there was no chance of the Deathdealer or Contagian winning.

Well I suppose I was half right. lol.

So its gonna be a Deathdealer.

But Im going to need a few things from you folks to help me along.


Any Epic stats from any Edition of Epic for the Deathdealer via PM you can't post them in this post. ( Elessar is doing a set of rules but I would still like a look myself.)

Pictures of front,back and each side of The old Epic mini.
Pictures of it next to: A Landraider (New) and or any of the other Epic tanks that are standard kits for 40k these days.(Inc Baneblade pleasy.)


Thanks to all of you that have made suggestions and the 55 voters also to everybody that read the threads. 


Ps. When I have a idea where to start I will post a link here to a Project log to get started.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

harharhar.. khorne charging to victory again! excellent.

@vash: i will take some pics of it tomorrow. also the comparisons. are you able to get along with the epic rules from adeptus titanicus? since you played epic yourself, if i'm correct? otherwise i will send you a copy of the pm that i sent to kingelessar..


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Epic rules are fine mate. Im more after the weapons load out it had then, my memory is not that good lol.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

To be honest I'm gutted...although it saves me rereading the Flyer rules...

I'll put the DeathDealer rules up either tomorrow night, or Wednesday afternoon, whichever day I finish them


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

*grumble, grumble, khorne, grumble*

I look forward to seeing how it goes Vash, I have high expectations of you now!  No need to re-poll for your next effort right? Two lots of Tzeentchy goodness when you get this silly side project out of the way? :wink:

_I jest..._


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

squeek said:


> Two lots of Tzeentchy goodness when you get this silly side project out of the way? :wink:
> 
> _I jest..._


khorne is not the dude to joke with. he will have your ass for breakfast, you know..


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll go hide in a corner then...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Are you off to fight in the shade?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Are you off to fight in the shade?


Painful...

Almost as painful as this bloody sore throat medicine advert I saw, shows two Spartans and them rams a load of "sore throat baddies" off a cliff, my plagiarism sense was going into overdrive...

Back on topic... I have no idea what a Deathdealer is :grin:

Bloody Khorne, you shouldn't have opened it to the sweaty masses Vash, they don't know what they want!

Still, Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Of Course we know what we want! We want a Master with intelligence and strenght, not mere strenght! :laugh:
*Tzeentch! Tzeentch! Tzeentch! Tzeentch! Tzeentch!!!*


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Mordeth said:


> Of Course we know what we want! We want a Master with intelligence and strenght, not mere strenght! :laugh:
> *Tzeentch! Tzeentch! Tzeentch! Tzeentch! Tzeentch!!!*


We want a Master wiht spellign ablitiy!!! 

DeathDealer rules done, but I want a fluffy entry, so I'm PM'ing Graf Spee for some. Want to make it like a propa Datasheet, innit!


----------



## isalt (Jun 5, 2009)

Silver Tower of Tzeench.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

isalt said:


> Silver Tower of Tzeench.


dude, as kingelessar answered to your post in the other thread. read before posting. the vote is already over. we have a winner..


----------

